# Two Surprise Promotion Payments. Uber Mistake?



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Last week I got two promotion payments, one for $21.19 and the other for $21.15. I didn't drive during any of the Uber Eats promotion periods or any zones where Boosts were active. Are these Uber mistakes (unlikely I think) or what?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Take the $$$ and run… 😁


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uber wants to show you how much they value your hard work. 😆


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

It looks like an hourly guarantee to me. In my market, Uber has an hourly guarantee between 10:00 p.m. and 4:00 a.m. on some days. Generally, the hourly guarantee payment posts 55 minutes after the guarantee window ends. (Don't ask me why. It is just an observation that I have made.) Since your payment posted at 4:55 a.m., that would be my guess. You were probably driving during an hourly guarantee period and didn't realize it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I got one too about two weeks ago, it was $30 and was under miscellaneous adjustment.


----------

